# Chinsey plastic speedo drives..... repair



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, have not field tested, but should work...?
Ever have the actuating "finger" snap off your 60's-70's era speedo drive?
To repair:
1). first drill out rivets...
2). then remove and clean drive wheel well...
3). next, locate a heavy plastic jar lid....I used one off a boulion jar....
4). mark/trace (at correct distance) from cap edge, silhouette of drive gear inside cap.
Tip: I used a nickel (inside), and half dollar (outside) for gear, and chose three ribbed/threaded area of cap for "finger".
5). I used a 7/8" hole saw to make the inner opening.
6). I first tried a pair of side cutters/snippers, but it caused cap to crack eratically...so opted for band saw.
A "hot" knife/wood burner could also be utilized. ***Now don't burn, or cut yer finger off now!***
7). Ok, new finger assy. should look about like this...
8). Next, grind/file off left over finger material from original gear assy, leaving a small "nub" to assist driving new assy.
9). snip off 3/16" of top of 5 or more trim nails to use as rivets to affix new drive assy.
10). I drilled small holes thru new, and partly into old drive wheel assy. to insert snipped "rivets".
11). I then used a trigger electric soldering iron to touch and drive in/melt rivet pins flush into old drive assy.
for some reason the melted old drive material actually would push pins "up", why, I don't know, but have a extra flat
topped nail to push pins back into molten plastic if/when this happens.
12). finished drive assy's melding of new and old. I also melted a bit of new ring into the old.
13). New assy in place...
14). Fasten drive housing halves together with small machine screws.
*DONE.*


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2013)

More pics.....


----------



## dogdart (Jan 25, 2013)

*Hmmmmm.....*

That looks like it just may work


----------



## CAT341 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Bri,  it worked perfectly.

I altered step#14 by using 1/8" pop rivets instead of machine screw.  Needed to drill out the holes slightly for the pop rivet to fit but other than that worked great.  First time around I installed the drive cable the wrong way .....easy fix just needed to use 6 more pop rivets.


----------

